# Wieviel Sicherheitsschaltgeräte?



## SPSstudent (6 April 2011)

Ist es eigentlich festgelegt, dass ich für jede Sicherheitsfunktion (Not-Aus, Schutztüre, etc.) ein einzelnes Sicherheitsschaltgerät verwenden muss oder kann ich einfach alle Elemente in Reihe an ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät anschließen?

So wie ich es "nebenbei" mitbekommen habe, brauche ich für jede Sicherheitsfunktion ein einzelnes Schaltgerät. Das wäre für meinen kleinen Aufbau aber meiner Meinung nach etwas unverhältnismäßig.

PS:
Ich habe nur ein Not-Aus-Taster, eine Schutztüre und einen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer.


----------



## jora (6 April 2011)

Prinzipiell hast du keine Vorgaben für die Anzahl der Bauteile. Du hast nur die Aufgabe die Sicherheitskette zu bewerten. 
Du bist halt mit einzelnen Bauteilen halt eingeschränkt mit der Kategorie und dem DC. Du solltest, wenn du eine SF mit nur einem Schaltgerät planst, ob eine Überwachung des Gerätes notwendig ist. Im besten Fall ist ein Fehlerausschluss durch die ISO 13849-2 möglich (z.B. zwangsöffnende Schalter).


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

hier noch was zum schmökern...

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42424&highlight=Reihenschaltung


----------



## Andreas Koenig (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

Bei Wartungstüren geht so was. Wir nehmen das System von Jokab Safety/ABB. Dieses lässt eine solche Reihenschaltung ich glaube bis 26 Schalter ausdrücklich zu und man hat weiter Kat. 4. Nur muss man dann die systemeigenen Schalter und Sicherheitsschaltgeräte nehmen, da die Testung hier auf elektronischem Wege erfolgt.  

Gruss Andreas


----------



## SPSstudent (6 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> hier noch was zum schmökern...
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42424&highlight=Reihenschaltung


Danke.
Demnach ist das eigentliche Problem, dass man keinen Fehlerausschluss bei Serienschaltung machen kann.

Unter Fehlerausschluss verstehe ich, dass ich in der Steuerung erkennen kann, wo der Fehler ist und z.B. den Benutzer darauf aufmerksam mache.
Ist vermutlich nicht richtig, oder?  

Denn dann hätte ich einfach die Hilfskontakte des Not-Aus-Tasters und des Sicherheitsschalters in der Steuerung abgefragt.

Wenn Sicherheitsschaltgerät Fehler meldet und Notaus + Sicherheitsschalter sind ok, dann ist Kabelbruch o.Ä.
Wenn Sicherheitsschaltgerät Fehler und Notaus und/oder Sicherheitsschalter sind fehlerhaft, liegt es an dem jeweiligen Element.
Wenn Sicherheitsschaltgerät ok und Notaus und/oder Sicherheitsschalter melden Fehler, dann hab ich wohl Kabelbruch auf dem Weg zur Steuerung.
?

Wäre wohl zu einfach ... *seufz*


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2011)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich habe nur ein Not-Aus-Taster, eine Schutztüre und einen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer.


 
Hallo,

ich habe in Gedanken immer große Anlagen vor Augen. In dem
von Dir geschilderten o.g. Beispiel ist es ja, wie Du sagst, eine kleine
Anlage.
Wenn Du ein gutes Gefühl dabei hast, naja, in vielen technischen Bereichen werden bzw. wurden viel größere Risiken in Kauf genommen...

Oder ist es eine "Reaktorkernüberwachungsanlage"? ROFLMAO:

Bist Du eigentlich wirklich Student und die Anlage steht an der Uni oder wird sie von gewerblichen Bedienern genutzt? 

Gruß
Tommi...


----------



## Safety (7 April 2011)

Hallo, 
  wie immer der ganz falsche Ansatz, zuerst muss man wissen wie hoch das Risiko ist welches man mindern muss. 
  Also welchen PLr benötigt Ihr?


----------



## SPSstudent (7 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich wirklich Student und die Anlage steht an der Uni oder wird sie von gewerblichen Bedienern genutzt?


Ja, ich bin wirklich (immernoch ) Student und der Aufbau (der auf einem Schreibtisch Platz hätte mit 500x500x500mm) steht wirklich an einem Institut und wird nur von unterwiesenen Mitarbeitern bedient (ist aber theoretisch wie alle Aufbauten hier frei zugänglich).



Safety schrieb:


> wie immer der ganz falsche Ansatz, zuerst muss man wissen wie hoch das Risiko ist welches man mindern muss.
> Also welchen PLr benötigt Ihr?


PLr = c

Meine erste Lösung war so wie im Anhang.
3 Sicherheitsschaltgeräte + 2 Temperaturbegrenzer sind aber eigentlich zu teuer.
Um die teuren Sicherheitsschaltgeräte zu sparen, hätte ich alles auf ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät (Notaus, Schutztür, 2x Temperatur) geschaltet.
Noch günstiger wäre es, wenn alles nur 1-kanalig ist (dann bräuchte ich nur einen Temperaturbegrenzer). Da es keine mechanische Beanspruchung gibt (um genau zu sein: es gibt gar keine mechanische Bewegungen außer der Schutztüre, d.h. es ist keine Maschine), sollte da eigentlich auch nichts dagegensprechen.

Die Steuerung ist ein PC. Über Zeitschaltrelais wird überwacht, ob der PC noch reagiert, ansonsten wird auch automatisch abgeschaltet. Das steht aber in keiner Verbindung zu obigem Sicherheitskreis (d.h. es ist "unsicher").
Die Temperatur und weitere Messgrößen werden am PC auch überwacht.


----------



## reliability (7 April 2011)

Hallo SPSstudent,

im BGIA-Report 2/2008 findest du zur Vorgehensweise
viele nützliche Hinweise:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

Z.b. schaue ich mir um zu beurteilen wie man einen PLr=C erreichen kann
im BGIA-Report 2/2008 auf Seite 56 das Säulendiagramm zur PL-Bestimmung an:

-> Ein PL=C kann mit Kategorie 1 erreicht werden, es ist allerdings an Bedingungen geknüpft:

*Kategorie 1: *
-> Die Anforderungen an die einzelnen Kategorien findest Du im BGIA-Report in Tabelle 4-1 auf Seite 21: 
Es muss sich z.B. bei deinem Temperaturbegrenzer um ein bewährtes Bauteil handeln.
-> DCavg = kein: Es sind also keine Test und Überwachungsmaßnahmen über ein SRP/CS notwendig
-> MTTFd = hoch: Die Klasseneinteilung des MTTFd findest Du im BGIA-Report in Tabelle 6-3 auf Seite 53: Der MTTFd muss also größer 30 Jahre sein. Hast du nur einen B10d Wert zur Verfügung kannst Du die Formel (4) auf Seite 226 anwenden 

Ist es kein bewährtes Bauteil dann prüfen ob PLr=C mit Kat. 2 realisierbar ist.




Tommi schrieb:


> Oder ist es eine "Reaktorkernüberwachungsanlage"? ROFLMAO:


Ich habe da einen Verdacht  um welche Art von Anlage es sich handeln könnte.... liege ich da richtig?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43737

Gruß


----------



## SPSstudent (7 April 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen Verdacht  um welche Art von Anlage es sich handeln könnte.... liege ich da richtig?
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43737


Ja, um diesen Aufbau geht es.

Ich habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt, das ganze möglichst so aufzubauen, dass es nicht nur ein 0815-Aufbau ist und ich das guten Gewissens da stehen lassen kann (wenn ich von dort weg bin).

Ich versuche dabei auch was zu lernen, aber ist halt nicht einfach, ohne großes Hintergrundwissen an Ingenieur-Standards und Praxiserfahrung.
Ich kann Normen/Richtlinien lesen und verstehen (habe ich teilweise schon gemacht), aber Anwenden ist nochmal was anderes.
Ich bin deshalb über jede Hilfe froh!
Der BGIA-Report scheint eine gute Hilfe zu sein und werde ich mir jetzt mal anschauen


----------



## reliability (8 April 2011)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> Ich bin deshalb über jede Hilfe froh!


 
Gerne doch, ich Versuche mal dir die Quellen zusammenzustellen die mir am meisten geholfen haben und noch immer helfen. 

Um die Zusammenhänge der ISO 12100 mit der ISO13849 zu begreifen finde ich Bild 1 aus der EN ISO 13849-1:2008 sehr hilfreich:
http://www.qmti.de/images/bild_01_400.gif
Safety hat diese Zusammenhänge zwischen Risikobeurteilung und Sicherheitsfunktion sehr schön zuammengefasst
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=317214&postcount=12
und den Hinweis zum CE-coach gegeben.
https://www.cecoach.de/lernanwendung/index.php?&menu=54&topmenu=0

Zur Umsetzung der ISO 13849 und zur Anwendung von Sistema, kannst Du dir auch mal die SISTEMA Kochbücher anschauen
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/index.jsp
Die Sistema Beispieldateien zum BGIA-Report 2/2008 sind auch sehr hilfreich:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/re...0208/index.jsp

Bist du demnächst mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer unter der MRL harmonisierten Norm, dann finde ich folgende Übersicht sehr gelungen, Details hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=295088&postcount=3

Hier wirst Du auch immer wieder fündig:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/
http://www.maschinen-sicherheit.info
http://www.inglauer.de/
http://www.bghm.de/arbeitsschutz/fachausschuesse/infoblatt/deutsch.html

Und natürlich http://www.sps-forum.de 

Viel Spass beim stöbern und wenn du Fragen hast, dann raus damit.

Gruß und schönes Wochende


----------



## Safety (8 April 2011)

Hallo, 
  also PLr= c also kann man dies mit einer Kategorie 1 lösen Säulendiagramm in der 
  DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
  Was sind die Anforderungen der Kategorie 1 
  Siehe hierzu DIN EN ISO 13849-1 oder BGIA Report 2/2008

  Also ein Fehler kann zum Verlust der SF führen.
  Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien anwenden
  MTTFd  hoch
  Bewährte Bauteile
  Es wird also keine Diagnose gefordert und keine CCF Bewertung
  So jetzt sehen wir uns mal an was Du hast.
  Wir gehen laut deinem Schaltplan davon aus es wird mit einem Schütz abgeschaltet dies ist nun Dein Aktor.
  Also wie viele SF haben wir insgesamt drei, verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung, Handlung im Notfall, Übertemperatur.
  Da wir bei Kategorie 1 nur einen Funktionskanal haben und auch ein Fehler zum Verlust der SF führen kann, können wir auch alles einkanalig  ausführen und eine Reihenschaltung ist möglich wenn alles Bauteile bewährt sind. Verriegelungsschalter nach Norm gebaut gelten als Bewährt, gehen wir von einem Bauart 2 Schalter aus, siehe BGI 575. Der Not-Taster wird auch nach Norm gebaut und gilt auch als bewährt DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D. Also wir können den Verriegelungsschalter und den Not-Taster einkanalig in Reihe schalten, wir haben nur die Forderung nach Plc! Dies können wir dann mit einem Sicherheitsrelais mindestens Kategorie 1 auswerten, da wir noch eine Manuelle Rückstellfunktion benötigen siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-1. Und mit dem Ausgangskontakt des Sicherheitsrelais welcher auch mindestens Kategorie 1 haben muss schalten wir dann einen bewährten Schütz hierzu siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D, hier steht was ein bewährtes Schütz ist. Jetzt müssen wir den MTTFd und T10d und die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nachweisen. MTTFd und T10d machen wir mit Sistema also wir benötigen jetzt B10d und Betätigungszyklen der Bauteile wenn dann bei der SF Tür und SF Not-Halt/ Aus eine MTTFd von hoch raus kommt, kann es schon passen. Jetzt fehlt uns die SF Übertemperatur, wenn der Temperaturwächter einen MTTFd oder gar einen PL hat kann man diesen unterumständen auch einfach in Reihe schalten, aber hier muss man beim Hersteller fragen ob man dieses Teil für eine Anwendung nach Kategorie 1 nehmen kann. Es muss natürlich der MTTFd hoch sein. 
  Also wenn die Bauteile passen und der Rest beachtet wir ist es mit einem Sicherheitsrelais bzw. ganz ohne lösbar.
  So jetzt bist Du dran.


----------

